# National Justice Party



## Beluga Le Vampire Hunter (Aug 21, 2020)

Mike Enoch and Eric Striker from The Right Stuff have recently founded a new political party called the National Justice Party. It claims it will fight for the rights of the White majority in America.

Here's a video of the founding speech.






What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mage (Aug 21, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## {o}P II (Aug 21, 2020)

>Mike Enuch

lol


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 21, 2020)

lmao I can't wait to watch this trainwreck


----------



## Beluga Le Vampire Hunter (Aug 21, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> lmao I can't wait to watch this trainwreck


Yeah it seems things like this usually fail. But hey, I wish them best of luck.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 21, 2020)

Sounds like something an SJW would come up with.


----------



## Mage (Aug 21, 2020)

Beluga Le Vampire Hunter said:


> Yeah it seems things like this usually fail. But hey, I wish them best of luck.


It will not only fail, but it will be a failure upon epic proportions.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 21, 2020)

Imagine being white.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Aug 21, 2020)

Mike Enoch legitimately looks like he's missing a chromosome or two.

"The Golan Heights are now the Golan Height... the Donald Trump Heights"

So this is the power of the Aryan speaking skills.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 21, 2020)

>How are we going to save the White Race™?
>I know, let's make another political party that no one will vote for and will ultimately accomplish nothing


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 21, 2020)

Reporter: "Do you guys allow non-white members?"
Mikey Boy: "Will see there....13 percent of the population....."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 21, 2020)

> White majority in America


Won't be the majority for long.


----------



## Ita Mori (Aug 21, 2020)

If they play this like progressives did and hijack the GOP, maybe it can work.
As a legit 3rd party trying to dethrone Rep/Dem? 
White people are literally doomed to go extinct in the US and Europe. You cannot stop the brown invasion.
2500 tops.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 21, 2020)

trying to play within the system when the system is engineered specifically to keep you down is a fool's errand


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 22, 2020)

Nothing to say other than Mike Enoch face reminds me of a mouse.


----------



## Eryn Dyer (Aug 22, 2020)

what a disaster, the drunk idiot in the back couldn't stop yelling about the jews


----------



## Maskull (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm a huge supporter. Can't wait for the scandals.


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 22, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> trying to play within the system when the system is engineered specifically to keep you down is a fool's errand






*laughs in Civil Rights Act 1965


----------



## Liber Pater (Aug 22, 2020)

I felt like I was listening to a speech from 2017. Talking about forming parties, spending a considerable chunk of time talking about Charlottesville (even describing it as something other than a total disaster), etc.
Eric Striker and National Justice (the publication) have done a lot of good work. However, this approach has been tried many times, and while it can get the message out there to an extent, I am not sure how much marginal benefit there is at this point to forming one more small pro-white party.

That being said, figures like Striker are in a tough position when it comes to meaningful action. Any type of entryist or fellow-traveler strategy is impossible for people as high profile as them. They do not have the financial means to build meaningful infrastructure, or really any type of infrastructure larger than a small political party. At the same time, the feds keep such a close eye on them that direct action or illegal resistance would be pointless, and even legal armed activities like militia formation/training would end predictably (just ask WA Atomwaffen or any other LARPing group dumb/compromised enough to do that shit openly in front of the glowniggers).
So what do they do under these conditions? Podcasts and parties, because that's what's safe. That's the corner they're in so long as they're in the US. It's also the only way they can continue to earn a living since they're sufficiently public figures to be even more unemployable than Null at this point.
I ultimately can't fault them too much for taking one of the only non-self-sacrificial options still available to them.


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Aug 22, 2020)

Ah yes because retard rallies worked so well before.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 22, 2020)

The National Cope Party


----------



## PC78 (Aug 22, 2020)

There is  already a racist, white nationalist party:  http://theamericanfreedomparty.us/ Why don't they join with them?


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 22, 2020)

Liber Pater said:


> I felt like I was listening to a speech from 2017. Talking about forming parties, spending a considerable chunk of time talking about Charlottesville (even describing it as something other than a total disaster), etc.
> TRS and National Justice (the publication) have done a lot of good work, and I like Striker. However, this approach has been tried many times, and while it can get the message out there to an extent, I am not sure how much marginal benefit there is at this point to forming one more small pro-white party.
> 
> That being said, figures like Mike are in a tough position when it comes to meaningful action. Any type of entryist or fellow-traveler strategy is impossible for people as high profile as them. They do not have the financial means to build meaningful infrastructure, or really any type of infrastructure larger than a small political party. At the same time, the feds keep such a close eye on them that direct action or illegal resistance would be pointless, and even legal armed activities like militia formation/training would end predictably (just ask WA Atomwaffen or any other LARPing group dumb/compromised enough to do that shit openly in front of the glowniggers).
> ...


Lmao Mike is a fed who sold out his wife and family and probably will sellout other party members to the feds. Eric is a literal sperg who can’t keep his shit together for more than 6 seconds at a time. This faggot can’t even hold his own in a gay internet debate and lacks any ability to control his words and tardrage.

I look forward to see this trainwreck. It might be better than Sargon’s.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 22, 2020)

NJP's biggest problem is it has no plans to *do* anything about its platform. All talk, no action. There's no indication they've learned from the mistakes of previous WN parties' half-assed "activism".


----------



## Fek (Aug 22, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> NJP's biggest problem is it has no plans to *do* anything about its platform. All talk, no action. There's no indication they've learned from the mistakes of previous WN parties' half-assed "activism".



Being "all talk, no action" is probably the only way any of these guys get to a point where you even know they exist. I'd imagine that even "mostly talk, barely any action" is enough to attract the wrong kind of (glowing) attention very quickly.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 22, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> View attachment 1538455
> *laughs in Civil Rights Act 1965


the civil rights movement succeeded because their cause already had strong support within the institutions that control public opinion and debate (academia, media) at the time

withe these "national justice party" clowns the polar opposite is true: they and everything they stand for are reviled and hated to the extreme by academia and media types. as a result they will never ever be able to attain any kind of platform or positive (or even neutral) coverage, all they can expect is either being ignored completely, or straight up vilified, ridiculed, deplatformed, unpersoned, etc.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Aug 22, 2020)

American politics are a joke in 2020. Just one more body in the clown car.

As said in Mike (((Enoch’s))) thread, it is several months too late to get on any meaningful amount of ballots. So it’s just going to be a write-in campaign. So you’re looking at maybe a couple thousand write-ins. As much as Kanye’s run seems to be a joke, he has taken it much more seriously than a bunch of serious ethnonationalists have.

I sympathize with the platform because America is in deep decline and it’s unlikely to get better. When whites become a minority, America is totally lost. We will never have the will to rebuild our failing infrastructure or unfuck our numerous institutions. It will just be a tiny elite who manages a beige mass of consoomers who are controlled economic units who are kept in line by debt slavery. The National Justice Party will not get us out of this deep hole.


----------



## Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger (Aug 22, 2020)

islamic state was in a similar doomed position, they just blew themselves up

tfw they don't even have the balls IS lunatics do


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 22, 2020)

Liber Pater said:


> I felt like I was listening to a speech from 2017. Talking about forming parties, spending a considerable chunk of time talking about Charlottesville (even describing it as something other than a total disaster), etc.
> Eric Striker and National Justice (the publication) have done a lot of good work. However, this approach has been tried many times, and while it can get the message out there to an extent, I am not sure how much marginal benefit there is at this point to forming one more small pro-white party.
> 
> That being said, figures like Striker are in a tough position when it comes to meaningful action. Any type of entryist or fellow-traveler strategy is impossible for people as high profile as them. They do not have the financial means to build meaningful infrastructure, or really any type of infrastructure larger than a small political party. At the same time, the feds keep such a close eye on them that direct action or illegal resistance would be pointless, and even legal armed activities like militia formation/training would end predictably (just ask WA Atomwaffen or any other LARPing group dumb/compromised enough to do that shit openly in front of the glowniggers).
> ...


Null is plenty employable.
Only as long as he uses a fake name.


----------



## break these cuffs (Aug 22, 2020)

Time to get those JIMPACTED memes out of cold storage.


----------



## Sicklick (Aug 22, 2020)

God, the last three years have been a constant fascist rollercoaster. 

2017






















2018










2020


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 22, 2020)

Mike Enoch? More like Mike Eunuch.


----------



## Pentex (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll never stop being amazed at how the self-styled Herrenvolk keep coming back to the table to play another campaign of Grifters & Glowies.


----------



## Ash Gassem (Aug 25, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> View attachment 1538455
> *laughs in Civil Rights Act 1965


The system had been fully subverted for at least 30 years prior to that being implemented.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Aug 25, 2020)

If whites wanted to preserve their numbers, they should have discouraged fornication, contraception as well as the delusion that they are a master race. The latter especially created an entitlement mentality that they could import people to do menial labor for them.

Guess what: being a master is, paradoxically, a bigger yoke than being a slave. For the slave only has to do as he's told, whereas the master has to issue orders and contrive ever increasing ways to prevent the slaves from revolting.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Sep 22, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> If whites wanted to preserve their numbers, they should have discouraged fornication, contraception as well as the delusion that they are a master race. The latter especially created an entitlement mentality that they could import people to do menial labor for them.
> 
> Guess what: being a master is, paradoxically, a bigger yoke than being a slave. For the slave only has to do as he's told, whereas the master has to issue orders and contrive ever increasing ways to prevent the slaves from revolting.


Yes, and while it's always an interesting mind game to think of the means by which one would manipulate and control the masses, if one were in a position to do so, it's not a position I'd ever want, as I'm actually cursed with a conscience. I wouldn't be able to pull the trigger on any move that's gonna decide the fate of many for the worse


----------



## NotWeasel (Sep 27, 2020)

Funfact:
Greg Conte is the guy who had a bitchfight with Spencer a year or to ago at TRStlemania.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Oct 1, 2020)

Weeeeeeeeasel said:


> Funfact:
> Greg Conte is the guy who had a bitchfight with Spencer a year or to ago at TRStlemania.


I'm not familiar with this lore. Care to elaborate on it?


----------



## NotWeasel (Oct 2, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> I'm not familiar with this lore. Care to elaborate on it?


Allegedly Conte, who's a huge dramaqueen, got into some argument with some other TRS guy and when he couldn't make an argument, called the security guys (which were hired by Spencer) to throw his oppponent out.
The other guy went to Spencer, who had hired the security allegedly and complain. Spencer, who's a weakling fabbot who hates direct confrontation, allegedly apologised, called the security chief who said Conte asked them to throw this guy out. Spencer went to shout at Conte, hilarity ensued.
Disclaimer: This is 4th hand info. I can't guarantee the accuracy of the backstory, but the bitchfight was witnessed by several people.


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 2, 2020)

They can try, bit I doubt they could become as big as National Alliance.


----------



## I Punch Puppies (Dec 16, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> American politics are a joke in 2020. Just one more body in the clown car.
> 
> As said in Mike (((Enoch’s))) thread, it is several months too late to get on any meaningful amount of ballots. So it’s just going to be a write-in campaign. So you’re looking at maybe a couple thousand write-ins. As much as Kanye’s run seems to be a joke, he has taken it much more seriously than a bunch of serious ethnonationalists have.
> 
> I sympathize with the platform because America is in deep decline and it’s unlikely to get better. When whites become a minority, America is totally lost. We will never have the will to rebuild our failing infrastructure or unfuck our numerous institutions. It will just be a tiny elite who manages a beige mass of consoomers who are controlled economic units who are kept in line by debt slavery. The National Justice Party will not get us out of this deep hole.


I agree but to have it laid out like that, God fucking damn that's depressing. What do you even do then? Buy Bitcoin? Buy guns? Fuck whores and do drugs because it's all pointless anyway?


----------

